# Spot-Hogg brightness All Wrapped Up



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Man that looks sweet.... Looks alot more compact than my self made aftermarket fiber optic modification.. Steve:thumbs_up


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

That going to be made in a 7 pin model?


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow looks really nice. I'm also curious about its use with more or less pins then five. I currently use 4 pins and have no need to go to five.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

If it's under $50.00 I will own it.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweet !!:thumbs_up 
When and where can I get it ? 
I have three Hoggs, and that looks alot cleaner than what I have done with the aftermarket stuff.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

thespyhunter said:


> Sweet !!:thumbs_up
> When and where can I get it ?
> I have three Hoggs, and that looks alot cleaner than what I have done with the aftermarket stuff.



Ok , I'll wait till after the show. :tongue:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Great, they come out with this after I kill myself making my own light bracket.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Very sweet!! I'll take one...or maybe two


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

EricO said:


> If it's under $50.00 I will own it.


Has SH ever made anything under $50? 
Dang nice lookin sight, I was wondering when you guys were gonna do a wrapped fiber one...Like someone else asked, will there be a SDP version of it?


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

I've gotta have one of those!


----------



## PlumcreekArcher (Jan 15, 2007)

now im definately buying one when 3d season rolls around mount that sweet baby on the good ol' turbotec


p.s. what is the retail on them around $120


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

It appears as though you can buy this and put it on the hoggs we already have. That's what it says in the small writing anyways. Thank goodness they did something about the brightness. I'm tired of hearing everyone say "I shouldn't have to modify the sight when I drop $150". I buy a sight for the quality not because of brightness. Anyways now spot hogg will have the best sight in all catergories.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Never been a Spot-Hogg guy myself but that might just change in the near future. Props to Spot-Hogg for listening to what their customers want and responding in kind. It’s amazing how some companies STILL don’t get this. Not SH though.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

*spot hogg*

i was leaning toward a hogg and the only thing stopping me was the brightness of the pins. now i know my mind is made up!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

*Any thing new*

I'm guessing noone will tell but I'm going to ask anyway. Is spott hogg coming out with anything to replace the hogg-it. Reason I was asking is because I was going to buy a hogg-it but if they are coming out with something new I'll just wait. Now I'm not asking for pics or anything just trying to see if they intend on coming out with a newer sight and if they aren't I'll just go ahead and buy the hogg-it.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

> Has SH ever made anything under $50?


The last sight light I bought from them was $25.00. I realize this one is nicer, but I don't want to drop $75 to $100 on it.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been thinking there's a Spott Hogg in my not too distant future, this looks to seal the deal!!!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm buying it for my Spott Hogg hunter, I dont care how much it costs!:darkbeer:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Get well soon!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

PlumcreekArcher said:


> now im definately buying one when 3d season rolls around mount that sweet baby on the good ol' turbotec
> 
> 
> p.s. what is the retail on them around $120


sssssssssssss bite your toungh.........


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow!!!!!! Put me down for two . .


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

outback jack said:


> I'm guessing noone will tell but I'm going to ask anyway. Is spott hogg coming out with anything to replace the hogg-it. Reason I was asking is because I was going to buy a hogg-it but if they are coming out with something new I'll just wait. Now I'm not asking for pics or anything just trying to see if they intend on coming out with a newer sight and if they aren't I'll just go ahead and buy the hogg-it.


I wouldnt buy anything that I didnt have to until after the ATA show. Just my .02


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Did anybody mention that Spot-Hogg has there own Forum:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holly Sh%*.....good thing I waited to send my Hogg It in to get a new wire and little pins.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

outback jack said:


> I'm guessing noone will tell but I'm going to ask anyway. Is spott hogg coming out with anything to replace the hogg-it. Reason I was asking is because I was going to buy a hogg-it but if they are coming out with something new I'll just wait. Now I'm not asking for pics or anything just trying to see if they intend on coming out with a newer sight and if they aren't I'll just go ahead and buy the hogg-it.



I doubt it....the will more than likely just add this option to the Hogg It. Hard to improve or make it better other then adding the fiber mod they did.:thumbs_up


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Oh My Gosh.   They finally made the perfect sight. 

I was just telling someone today that I was thinking about trying another sight. I was just surprised that Spot-Hogg wasn't listening to their customers. Man was I wrong. Between the Whammy and this I think Spot-Hogg rocks!


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok here's my stupid ? of the day,how does it work?do you replace your current fibers?what am I missing? thanks!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybe this pic will help, it was on the mathews forum. It shows the light kit a little better, looks like you have to put new fibers on and bolt the kit on.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Love the clean look of this. Looks much nicer than having fibers running all over the place.


----------



## kiser (Jun 20, 2004)

*Finally.*

Its about time


----------



## dhill13 (Nov 27, 2005)

kiser i just sent u a pm


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Just remember hornet there is always a way to build a better mouse trap.:wink:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Kris, sent you a PM


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

outback jack said:


> Just remember hornet there is always a way to build a better mouse trap.:wink:


Mouse trap.....heck glue boards work better.:wink: Or just call Nino and have him come kill them.:embara: 

As for the sight....I am happy with the Hogg It the way it is. I don't want a change....I will only get the new attachment because I am gonna send my sight in....and I might as well get it set up with the latest and greatest incase I want to shoot pins more.:wink: I don't need it for hunting...I am going back to a freakcurve for hunting.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I would love to know how much it is going to take out of my bank account. That way I have some time to work over the wife.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

EricO said:


> The last sight light I bought from them was $25.00. I realize this one is nicer, but I don't want to drop $75 to $100 on it.


buy one from me and you wont have to :wink:


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

*sight*



sean said:


> buy one from me and you wont have to :wink:


So Sean, 
When can we get this...I want a sight and kit or the if I gcan get one already fixed up.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sirrobinhood said:


> So Sean,
> When can we get this...I want a sight and kit or the if I gcan get one already fixed up.





currently none available will keep you updated as more info becomes available


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Is the same bracket Fitz Fibers offers as an aftemarket addition?


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Spot Hoggs won't have a weakness now


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I herd that SH was going to be useing Fitz fiber in their new sights. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't know, I think I may like the light mounted like this one, although it doesn't have the fibers wrapped like the SH does.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

looking gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!!!!!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

When can we order one!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

bcowette said:


> Is the same bracket Fitz Fibers offers as an aftemarket addition?


No


----------



## TXarcher20 (Jan 14, 2007)

We can still use the lens w/ no problems right?


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

What brand fibers are being used on these new extensions? Can we hope for Fitz Fiber. That way you could combine the best of both companies.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Where can I buy one of these new Hunter Hogg-It sights?

Who sells them?

How much!

SWEET!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

D45 said:


> Where can I buy one of these new Hunter Hogg-It sights?
> 
> Who sells them?
> 
> ...




could be a few months before they are redily available


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I know that you might not be able to get any for some time but I was wondering dose any one have a clue what the price will be for the wrap mount itself?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Ryan.Johnson said:


> I know that you might not be able to get any for some time but I was wondering dose any one have a clue what the price will be for the wrap mount itself?


as of fridat retail price has not been set nor has dealer nor has a ship date


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is an email from Spot Hogg:

The large 5-pin wrap kit will be available around the first of Feb. The 7-pin and small guard 5-pin around March/April. The kit for the 5-pin is $69.95 and the 7-pin is $89.95. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask. 

Hope that helps some of you guys out


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sweet im gonna put in an order today


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

delawarearcher said:


> Here is an email from Spot Hogg:
> 
> The large 5-pin wrap kit will be available around the first of Feb. The 7-pin and small guard 5-pin around March/April. The kit for the 5-pin is $69.95 and the 7-pin is $89.95. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask.
> 
> Hope that helps some of you guys out


What all is going to be in the kit? Does it include fiber or just the guard?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the price! I too would like to know if the fiber comes with it and if they are going to use fitz?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Thought of something else. How much fiber per pin. I just want to make sure it is atleast as good as my fitz mod.


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

I think its pretty safe to say fiber comes with it.


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is what I heard today from Spot-Hogg. Aporximatly two weeks on 2 3/8 pin guard kits and ready to go sights. The 2 inch small guard will be a few months. The fiber comes from the same manufacturer that Fitz gets theirs from and the kits come with everything you will need.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

aboyer said:


> What all is going to be in the kit? Does it include fiber or just the guard?




pre assembled with pins turrets and all its slick I got to play with one last week you guys will love them they look great and stout


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is the MSRP on the sights... It would be cheaper to buy the older model from sean and then buy the kit.

Hogg-It, Seven Pin (any sku) with wrap
$265.00

Hunter, Seven Pin (any sku) with wrap
$250.00

Hogg-It (any sku) with wrap
$243.00

Hunter (any sku) with wrap
$228.00

Real Deal, SDP (any sku) with wrap
$206.00

Real Deal (any sku) with wrap
$183.00

Right On, SDP (any sku) with wrap
$182.00

Right On (any sku) with wrap
$159.00


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

Just to much money for my pocket book. Can't see spending nearly 3/4's of what it cost for my bow on the pins. Oh well, looks like I will be going with CJ's sites.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

got kits on the way werent many left but I got a few


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

sweet sight


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Sean, do you have any coming for the small pin guard?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

TheTone said:


> Sean, do you have any coming for the small pin guard?




wont be available for a few weeks yet


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

sean said:


> got kits on the way werent many left but I got a few


Sean, I sent you a PM on these.


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 8, 2006)

How hard will it be to do the conversion? Is it something I can do on my own or better off for someone else to do this? 
Steve


----------



## bowhuntnnut (Jul 19, 2004)

*Msrp?*

Don't think they will sell quite that high, but could be wrong. I hope not!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

StevenJ said:


> How hard will it be to do the conversion? Is it something I can do on my own or better off for someone else to do this?
> Steve


you could do it easily they made a great little card like plastic guide for the turrets its all self contained


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

I was thinking about selling my Real Deal but if thats a bolt-on kit... Ill have ot change my mind.


----------



## Mathewsfan (Feb 8, 2004)

Can you put a sunshade on behind all that?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Mathewsfan said:


> Can you put a sunshade on behind all that?


another good question


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Mathewsfan said:


> Can you put a sunshade on behind all that?


Looking at the picture of the wrap, it looks to me like it would take a sunshade. You just need longer screws. Available at Ace. I'll know soon enough.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

hooks said:


> Looking at the picture of the wrap, it looks to me like it would take a sunshade. You just need longer screws. Available at Ace. I'll know soon enough.




and a built in light I just bought a light kit for my personal hogg it and now what to do with it


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone know what color and size pins will come with the five pin.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

TexasRedNeck said:


> Does anyone know what color and size pins will come with the five pin.





size .019 .029 that I know of


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, that seems like a lot for a sight. Plenty of sights out there that work great well past legal hunting hours for a fraction of the $.


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been looking into a SH site for hunting now for several months. Been patiently watching what SH will do for 2007. Product is Excellent, pin brightness attachment looks excellent, but to be blunt....cost is Excessive (if correctly posted above). $170 for hunter hogg-it plus $70 brightness kit finally pushed me over the edge to look at other products on market. I usually don't hesitate to spend big money on quality, but this one is the first product to final push me beyond my limit. Bart


----------



## HV2HUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

I spoke with Spot-Hogg yesterday and was advised that the sight wraps are ready and are available. They have a large style that does fit the 7 pin also. They are $35 and $15 for the light if you do not have one of the old style light kits. I was also told that if your old light is brass that they will not work you must have the black style.


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

that contradicts the price i was given for this kit... thats alot of difference really..


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

ArcheryBart said:


> I've been looking into a SH site for hunting now for several months. Been patiently watching what SH will do for 2007. Product is Excellent, pin brightness attachment looks excellent, but to be blunt....cost is Excessive (if correctly posted above). $170 for hunter hogg-it plus $70 brightness kit finally pushed me over the edge to look at other products on market. I usually don't hesitate to spend big money on quality, but this one is the first product to final push me beyond my limit. Bart





you can order the site with the fiber optic housing attached and its allot cheaper les than 2 bills


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks sean for the added price info, I'll be patient and be sure to check them out. Bart


----------



## Mathewsfan (Feb 8, 2004)

HV2HUNT said:


> I spoke with Spot-Hogg yesterday and was advised that the sight wraps are ready and are available. They have a large style that does fit the 7 pin also. They are $35 and $15 for the light if you do not have one of the old style light kits. I was also told that if your old light is brass that they will not work you must have the black style.


That price is completely INCORRECT. I just called to confirm and was told $69 for the kit. Large guard available now, small guard in April or May. Please get your facts correct before you come on here quoting prices.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Mathewsfan said:


> That price is completely INCORRECT. I just called to confirm and was told $69 for the kit. Large guard available now, small guard in April or May. Please get your facts correct before you come on here quoting prices.


if you just want the light and no bracket so you can screw it into the wrap it will be less than 20 bucks


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

sean said:


> you can order the site with the fiber optic housing attached and its allot cheaper les than 2 bills


I may be wrong but doesnt that only apply to the Real Deal? I think I was told $229 for the hunter. I was really wanting one of these new sights but the price is very steep.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

TexasRedNeck said:


> I may be wrong but doesnt that only apply to the Real Deal? I think I was told $229 for the hunter. I was really wanting one of these new sights but the price is very steep.


no it will fit everything with a large gaurd but the barebones if you want a quote PM me


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

sean said:


> no it will fit everything with a large gaurd but the barebones if you want a quote PM me


I took it as if you were saying that I could get the sight with the new fiber attached for allot less than $200 



sean said:


> you can order the site with the fiber optic housing attached and its allot cheaper les than 2 bills


I was told $229 for the hunter. Was this information correct, because that is not under $200. I really want one of these sights but that is alot to pay for something that was done to fix a sight or atleast put it back on the same playing field as the other guys. Not that they were bad but there were obviously alot of people making upgrades to their original SH sights.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

TexasRedNeck said:


> I took it as if you were saying that I could get the sight with the new fiber attached for allot less than $200
> 
> 
> 
> I was told $229 for the hunter. Was this information correct, because that is not under $200. I really want one of these sights but that is alot to pay for something that was done to fix a sight or atleast put it back on the same playing field as the other guys. Not that they were bad but there were obviously alot of people making upgrades to their original SH sights.




have you ever paid full retail for anything ? did you pay sticker for your last vehicle :wink:


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

sean said:


> have you ever paid full retail for anything ? did you pay sticker for your last vehicle :wink:


Very Good Point:thumbs_up :wink: PM Sent


----------



## Bowboy_AR (Dec 10, 2005)

TXarcher20 said:


> We can still use the lens w/ no problems right?



Did anyone have an answer for this question???


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Bowboy_AR said:


> Did anyone have an answer for this question???


sorry droped the ball I had em on the phone and did not ask


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone know what color pins come on the 5 pin model?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

you can use the lens and the shade but you will have to find your own screws due to only a small group of people wishing to do so they dont come with the kit


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

atempting to answer your question yes you can get a custom pin arangment for a mere 5.00 more


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*light*

why does it need a light with such long fibers. should be plenty bright without a light.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

hunteraj said:


> why does it need a light with such long fibers. should be plenty bright without a light.


 people requested it in such large numbers that it needed to at least be an option .........it dosent come with the light but its machined to accept one


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

I have the seven deadly with yellow .029, green .029, yellow .029, green .019, yellow .010, green .010, yellow .010 is the wrap going to work with this setup? Thanks for any info


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

haole boy said:


> I have the seven deadly with yellow .029, green .029, yellow .029, green .019, yellow .010, green .010, yellow .010 is the wrap going to work with this setup? Thanks for any info





yes but you will need to request the pin layout you need before ordering


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

sean said:


> yes but you will need to request the pin layout you need before ordering


What colors come on the Hunter? What are the choices?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

TexasRedNeck said:


> What colors come on the Hunter? What are the choices?


I think its like red yellow green yellow red 

or what ever you want but with all things custom you may wait a while


----------



## TXarcher20 (Jan 14, 2007)

sean said:


> you can use the lens and the shade but you will have to find your own screws due to only a small group of people wishing to do so they dont come with the kit


What kind will it need.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

sean said:


> yes but you will need to request the pin layout you need before ordering


Thanks for the info


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

TXarcher20 said:


> What kind will it need.


if you have a tap set and a dial caliper it wont be hard to figure out


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> if you have a tap set and a dial caliper it wont be hard to figure out


ill try to find out


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> I think its like red yellow green yellow red
> 
> or what ever you want but with all things custom you may wait a while




its g,r,y,r,g


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

Have to admit that is a nice "Clean" sight.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

Mathewsfan said:


> That price is completely INCORRECT. I just called to confirm and was told $69 for the kit. Large guard available now, small guard in April or May. Please get your facts correct before you come on here quoting prices.


Does the large guard your referring to work on the seven deadly?


----------



## Mathewsfan (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm sure that was for a 5 pin 2-3/8 guard.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

haole boy said:


> Does the large guard your referring to work on the seven deadly?


yes but you will only have 5 pins


----------



## coyote hunter (Mar 26, 2006)

any idea on a time frame for doing a custom set up on pins?


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

coyote hunter said:


> any idea on a time frame for doing a custom set up on pins?


3 weeks


----------



## coyote hunter (Mar 26, 2006)

sean can i order a sight from you? 1st pin .39 yellow, 2nd- .29 green, 3rd - .19 yellow, 4th-.19 green, 5th- .19 yellow with the new wrap in the hoggit sight?


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone have one yet? I want to hear how bright the pins are. I have some major problems with my sight and I can only pick up the brightest of pins. I am hoping it will be at least as bright as the Cobra Sidewinder I am using now.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would suggest they put the light vertically so that it wouldn't stick out so much and be less susceptable to being broken off or sticking in your leg if you had the bow laid in your lap while hunting.

But all in all, it looks very well designed, like all of Spot Hoggs products.


----------



## bowtechnut2004 (Jun 6, 2004)

I ordered mine direct from Spot Hogg and I got it monday the 7th of February.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

anybody get theres yet? Patiently waiting here. How do you like them. Had a shoot today, sure coulda used them.


----------



## uspssuks (Dec 20, 2004)

*sh*

what about loose fibers? Are they going to rattle like the cobra's?


----------



## deereguy62 (Mar 2, 2007)

So Sean, How much for a new hunter hogg it, with this new fiber wrap, (Left Handed by the way) ?
Thanks


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I don't know*

so any explaination of why I should consider these sights is appreciated. There are so may out there. I do not take long shots, don't do 3-D, so I don't need a lot of pins


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Does anyone have a new wraped sight mounted on their bow yey?? Pics please!


----------

